# various 240 videos



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

files are pretty big but more than worth it.. these are some of the best videos ive seen.. all KA-T.. 2 of them run 10.8 and 10.9.. then one of them runs 11.9 with hardly any traction at all.. 

http://www.phatka-t.com/videos/576dyno.zip


----------

